# Connecting PVC coupling to threaded metal pipe for sink drain



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Assuming the metal pipe is the one coming out of the wall, remove and replace it. You cannot glue PVC to metal and get a good seal. The pipe is probably only a few inches long and threaded into the verticle line at a fitting.


----------



## MACPLUMB (Jan 21, 2008)

*Pvc x steel pipe !*

THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED TO CONNECT PVC TO STEEL PIPE :thumbsup:

http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/shielded-couplings/proflex-couplings :thumbsup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

MACPLUMB said:


> THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED TO CONNECT PVC TO STEEL PIPE :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/shielded-couplings/proflex-couplings :thumbsup:


Teresa, Welcome to the forum
MAC has the best solution. Take the plastic part to a plumbing supply house and explain the problem. If the metal portion is the same diameter, this should be an easy to find coupling. I would go to a supply house rather than HD because HD or Lowes is much more likely to carry only the larger couplings.

Here are some more examples. Note there are sizes available with different in & out sizes.
http://www.google.com/products?rlz=...a=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4

Measure the outside diameter of the metal end before you take the plastic piece to a supply house.

Don't be reluctant to walk up to a parts counter with a bunch of grungy plumbers. Years ago I was at the parts counter at a plumbing supply house in Santa Monica next to a good looking blond who turned out to be Barbara Streisand buying plumbing parts.

Let us know when you find a solution.
.


----------



## buddy builder (Jul 26, 2009)

sir, go buy a no-hub band and fix your problem easy and cheap. you probably have 1 1/2" pipe stubbed out. it possibly may be 2" but you can measure it. ask for a fernco no hub-band but any no-hub band will do. also buy a 1 1/2" trap adapter that will go in one end of the band and place the other side of the band on the pipe giving you problem, tighten the nuts and, presto, now you are ready for your p-trap. if you have a little 100% silicone handy put a little inside the band on the threaded pipe side for insurance, but probably not necessary. your welcome, buddy builder


----------

